# BR Racing GTO Kit



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

For anyone interested, the BR Racing coilovers for the GTO are mint! I just completed, well mostly, an overhaul of the suspension and it's like driving another car. Here is what I did:

BR Series Coilovers (Front and Rear)- 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - BC Racing BR Series Coilovers (Front and Rear)- 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO [ZB-2-BR] - $1,250.00$999.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!
3.18134 Energy Suspension Master Kit
Whiteline W41772 Poly Strut Mounts	
Whiteline W82047 Front Radius Rod Bushings
Whiteline W31467 Upper Shock Bushings
Whiteline W81099 Rear Radius Rod Bushings
2 x Pedders GTO Ball Joint (PBJ8036)

Next I'm going to fix my diff, and then replace swaybars with Hotchkis. I know, I know, I should have done them when I was doing everything else. I need more cash money! Maybe in a few months.

PS: I am able to hold both shocks in my hands, at the same time, and fully compress them. No wonder it drove like **** before!


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

how are those - Whiteline W41772 Poly Strut Mounts?

those make a lot more noise while crusing? I'm debating on getting those or the rubber ones. also, do i need to get the bearings with them? or can i reuse mine? i've never done these before

also what is making you go with the Hotchkis sway bars? I'm trying to eliminate wheel hope and hoping this will help


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Noise? No. You can get them with or without bearings. I don't know why you wouldn't just get the ones with bearings. They aren't that much more. 

If you ask around, probably 9 out of 10 people who have replaced their swaybars have gone with Hotchkis. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I looked up the Hotchkis, I didn't realize its the only one with 4 adjustment points in the rear. I'm strongly considering it now. However, I'm only wanting to get the rear for now... looks like its only sold in a front and rear kit.

Also I was concerned about noise from the poly strut mounts relative hardness as compared to the rubber. I haven't talked to anyone who has use them yet. I guess i'll put in an order today :cheers


----------

